# That dress color again.....



## sosophisticated (Feb 4, 2016)

I know the (in)famous white/gold, blue / black dress debate made the rounds a while ago but I happened to see a video of it on Youtube again and I must admit I still find it amusing. I have a few points I can make about it but before that here is a pic of the original dress. What color does it look like to you?










To be honest I find there's little point in discussing it with Youtube members. We all know what Youtube comments are like!:lol:


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)




----------



## sosophisticated (Feb 4, 2016)

I know the real dress is blue and black. The real answer to what color the photo is can be determind objectively by Paint Shop. Simply take the "dropper" tool and sample a portion of the dress. Thus.





The original photo can be shown to be as a sort of washed out pale blue, and a sort of darkish gold. The exact amounts of Red, Green and Blue can be seen in the small white box. So both camps are either half right, or half wrong!

To be honest when I first saw it I thought white and gold, or more accurately pale blue and gold. However I will say that if I close my eyes _almost_ fully shut and stare at the dress out of the corner of my eye it does look closer to blue and black! I'm inclined to think the effect is due to a trick of exposure.


----------

